# aNXIETY in school



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey guys I'm new to this board and I've had IBS for 2 years now. I've had so much trouble dealing with it in school that every morning for a month I would throw up with nervousness. I get terrible gas and sometimes it makes noises in my stomache and I'm so afraid of people hearing it. I'm really scared for this school year. any advice from others who deal with this?


----------



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Hay I know how you feal. I'v had it for almost 1 year. School is the worst part of it. IBS is very uncomfortable. Some times I would have D's before I went to school over a silly test. Remember your not the only one who has it. Ever need to talk Wright me


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks for the support. tests are the ultimate worst by far. What grade are u in? do u find it ever gets better?


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey. I've had the worse time trying to deal with going to school and having IBS. and lately it's gotten the best of me, Ive missed ALOT of school b/c of fear of having to go at school. And i have gone at school to. I'm trying to learn how to deal with it and not worry so much. I've learned that if u tell your self your gonna be okay, and not worry about the what if's you should be okay. If you need to talk, i'd be happy to talk with you too.


----------

